
Homeland Security Department to Issue More Visas for Summer Workers - utkarshs12
https://www.wsj.com/articles/homeland-security-department-to-issue-more-visas-for-summer-workers-1498077312?mod=e2li
======
PresidentObama
Non paywall link: [https://outline.com/FJJr4](https://outline.com/FJJr4)

~~~
utkarshs12
Thanks a lot!

